# 2010 93556 and 75625



## Lisa Bledsoe (Apr 8, 2011)

I am working old claim denials from 2010.  The previous coder coded as follows:
75625-26
93510-26
93545
93556-26
93543
93555-26

75625-26 is being denied as a qualifying procedure has not been received or paid.  
Per CPT for 75625 report 93544 for the injection procedure (yes it is documented for the aorta and run-off).  My question - Doesn't 93556 include 75625?

Thank you in advance...I don't have access to 2010 CCI edits to even give me a clue.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Apr 10, 2011)

Lisa Curtis said:


> I am working old claim denials from 2010.  The previous coder coded as follows:
> 75625-26
> 93510-26
> 93545
> ...



Hi Lisa,
First, is this patient a Medicare patient?  If it is, 75625 should then be G0275.  There is no separate injection procedure for the abdominal aortogram, this is injection and S&I charge.  Catheter placement is bundled into heart cath charges.

HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Jim.  These are Medicare denials.  What if it was a non-medicare patient?  What would pe the correct code in that scenario? 
I really appreciate your expertise!  Thank you so much!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Apr 11, 2011)

Jim - not meaning to sound dumb...but G0275 says "renal angiography".  Is that still applicable for aorta and bilateral run-off?


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Apr 11, 2011)

Lisa Curtis said:


> Jim - not meaning to sound dumb...but G0275 says "renal angiography".  Is that still applicable for aorta and bilateral run-off?



G0275 says "Non-selective  renal angiography.  So the catheter is placed at the level of the renals and injected.
As for non-medicare, you use 75625 for the aortogram,and 75716 for complete lower extremity angiogram
HTH,
Jim


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Apr 11, 2011)

Great - thank you so much!!


----------

